# Octavia VRS order may get cancelled - alternatives



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

The order I have in for an Octavia VRs 245 may get cancelled this week - being messed around with build dates - absolutely no guarantee I will have a car in May 2018, could be June / July but they can't even promise that

Got similar cost deals on the table for an Arteon 2.0 TFSi R Line and a Tiguan TDi 190 - both appeal to me with no extras needed other than metallic paint with perhaps the Tiguan sneaking it as its just such a good all rounder and in R Line spec looks pretty decent

Pretty hacked off with Skoda to be honest - people are being messed around really badly because of the high demand for the 245 model


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Staying with the VW group is never a bad idea, the Arteon seems to be well received, something I would consider as an alternative if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Arteon and Tiguan are very different beasts - admit the Arteon looks great


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

And just to complicate if further I have been offered a tempting deal on a Golf R estate - the spec I wanted (metallic and 19" Pretoria alloys) is only £30 per month more than the VRs 245


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Leon ST Cupra estate. Think you can get it in 300ps now

On a par with the Golf R for less money

http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/seat/leon/98724/new-seat-leon-st-cupra-300-estate-2017-review


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Andyg_TSi said:


> Leon ST Cupra estate. Think you can get it in 300ps now
> 
> On a par with the Golf R for less money
> 
> http://www.autoexpress.co.uk/seat/leon/98724/new-seat-leon-st-cupra-300-estate-2017-review


Never liked the Leon interior and in comparable spec (4 wheel drive and DSG) its more expensive than a Golf R estate


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Have you seen the prices of M2s now?


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Kerr said:


> Have you seen the prices of M2s now?


How much are they now Kerr? and I don't think it's practical enough for Andy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Soul boy 68 said:


> How much are they now Kerr? and I don't think it's practical enough for Andy.
> 
> View attachment 52840


There was a few really good deals on at the moment. Guys were getting as much as 15% off, low rate finance and the GFMV was set high to keep their monthly payments low for the PCP deals.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Kerr said:


> Have you seen the prices of M2s now?


Really need a decent sized hatch or estate now with having the second dog


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Civic FK2?
Got a decent size boot for the doggies?!


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

How about a new Golf R estate on a no deposit 24 month PCH ?

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5407789&postcount=1192


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Or how about a SEAT Leon Cupra ST300 (estate) on a no deposit 24 month PCH deal ?
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5407452&postcount=1188

(April 2018 delivery)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Or how about a SEAT Leon Cupra ST300 (estate AWD) on a no deposit 24 month PCH deal ?
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showpost.php?p=5407452&postcount=1188
> 
> (April 2018 delivery)


That's not 4wd, the ST 300 is FWD and manual only, to get DSG you need the ST310 and 4wd but they are more expensive per month than a Golf R

Decent car but have you tried to get anyone at that dealership to give you a call back - won't deal with a dealer that has to be chased


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

I love the looks of the Arteon and would probably go that way


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Going to look at all 3 this morning. If the dealership bothers to talk to me I will give them the opportunity to match the broker quotes I have


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Avoid the Tiguan with the 190 engine, I test drove it before I ordered a 150hp version and it was the most infuriating engine/gearbox combo I've ever driven.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Arteon is a fantastic looking car, probably better than the present A7. 

They look far more expensive than they are.... which i always think is a good way to judge if a design works.

The new Tiguan is nice but maybe a bit boring?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Arteon is a fantastic looking car, probably better than the present A7.
> 
> They look far more expensive than they are.... which i always think is a good way to judge if a design works.
> 
> The new Tiguan is nice but maybe a bit boring?


Had a look at all 3 this morning:

Arteon is very impressive - shocked at how big it is - probably mid way between an A5 Sportback and A7. Lovely quality and lots of space but budget would not stretch to the 280ps model, I drove the 190ps and its just a bit gutless

Tiguan looks great but I'm still struggling with the whole SUV thing to be honest

The Golf R - well its a Golf and therefore tick so many of the boxes, big enough, fast enough, well equipped enough and in the colour I'd have and the 19" Pretorias would look reasonably eye catching

Golf R is just edging it but awaiting final figures - at least the service from the broker I use and the dealer who I have asked to quote has been very good

This is what will be ordered

View attachment 52846


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

andy665 said:


> Had a look at all 3 this morning:
> 
> Arteon is very impressive - shocked at how big it is - probably mid way between an A5 Sportback and A7. Lovely quality and lots of space but budget would not stretch to the 280ps model, I drove the 190ps and its just a bit gutless
> 
> ...


Arteon 190bhp (Diesel or Petrol?)would surely just be £350 Revo to 245bhp and the same lbs ft as the 280 model....if you are that way inclined. The petrol 210/220/230 unit is just a stage 1 map to 300bhp. Brilliant Engines just restricted loads like so many new engines which all share the same components.


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Looks fantastic in that colour.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Looks fantastic in that colour.


The Turmeric Yellow is definitely a marmite colour, the R estate is a rare beast and I'm sure even more rare in this colour - it also needs the Pretoria wheels to work but I'm buying it for me not anyone else ;-)


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Black Pretoria wheels with Gloss black Mirror Caps..mmmmm

Black and Yellow, Black and yellow

With this playing on repeat:


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> Black Pretoria wheels with Gloss black Mirror Caps..mmmmm
> 
> Black and Yellow, Black and yellow
> 
> With this playing on repeat:


Think black wheels have been done to death, silver look better in my opinion. Plus having a yellow VW with black wheels would be history repeating itself for me

View attachment 52847


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Just buy an AWD Volvo, which whatever munter engine you want, then Polestar it.

I cannot understand the enthusiasm for these VAG wagens, they are soul less.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

andy665 said:


> That's not 4wd, the ST 300 is FWD and manual only, to get DSG you need the ST310 and 4wd but they are more expensive per month than a Golf R
> 
> Decent car but have you tried to get anyone at that dealership to give you a call back - won't deal with a dealer that has to be chased


The Leon Cupra ST300 (estate) is AWD & can be spec'ed with DSG mate
A quick google will confirm this Andy


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> The Leon Cupra ST300 (estate) is AWD & can be spec'ed with DSG mate
> A quick google will confirm this Andy


There is an ST 300 - FWD and manual only - these are on good lease deals but still hardly any cheaper than a Golf R estate

Then there is the ST300 4Drive - DSG only but 6 speed as opposed to the 7 speed in the Golf R and a lot more expensive per month (£200 more on a like for like basis) to lease than the Golf R estate


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

A nice colour Andy, I'm sure you'll be over the moon with it.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Soul boy 68 said:


> A nice colour Andy, I'm sure you'll be over the moon with it.
> 
> View attachment 52852


I hope so. I nearly bought a Golf R before getting the M135i as I found the M135i more challenging / fun to drive - move forward two years and I actually want the surefootedness of the R more than the unpredictability of the M135i - if I want twitchy I can just go for a drive in the Westfield


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

We looked at the golf R estate. Great car don't get me wrong and if I didn't have a family it would be on my drive tomorrow. For me the Arteon is a much larger car and much quicker than my 2.0 240bhp Mondeo.

The quote I got for a new golf R (2 months ago with white silver paint and no options) was £36,000. There are Pre-Reg Arteons in 280 BHP R line model on AutoTrader for as little as £28,000-£36,000 depending on spec, colour and milage. If you liked the Golf R then the Arteon 280 petrol R line will be like a more sophisticated grown up coupe version of the Golf from what I can see.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Plumped for the Golf R estate in Turmeric Yellow but decided to stick with the standard 18" alloys as cost of tyres is massively more on the 19" upgrade and the 19" on their own were adding £40 per month to the cost which is crazy - brings the total monthly comfortably below what I'm paying for the M135i so an all round win


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

andy665 said:


> Plumped for the Golf R estate in Turmeric Yellow but decided to stick with the standard 18" alloys as cost of tyres is massively more on the 19" upgrade and the 19" on their own were adding £40 per month to the cost which is crazy - brings the total monthly comfortably below what I'm paying for the M135i so an all round win


Nice one enjoy the car it will be great!


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Totally out of the blue and 3 days after I left I message asking for a call back I had a response from a Seat dealer this morning. Said I was interested in a Cupra ST 300, would like a ST 300 4Drive but monthlies are silly.

After ten minutes he offered me this

ST 300 4Drive (effectively same as the Golf R)

6 + 23

14,000 miles per year

Winter pack (heated seats, washer jets and headlamp washers)

Driver Assist (High beam assist and Lane Keep Assist)

£1800 down and £300 per month 

Seems like a crazy good deal and I'm not one to go for the default choice - Seat is much more understated than the Golf (and £35 per month cheaper)


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I'm losing track on your car buying Andy, have to say if fantastic deals offered past experience I have had is they aint got allocation been there many times.
That does seem a great deal for what it is and that millage, when I have looked at leases in past the lead times have been crazy long and that just lost my interest.
My car hunt usually takes me far to long but I suppose you soon find out the jokers that can't deliver the goods and that surprisingly is loads of them, I hope you get it sorted out Andy I can sympathise with you on this front


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Derekh929 said:


> I'm losing track on your car buying Andy, have to say if fantastic deals offered past experience I have had is they aint got allocation been there many times.
> That does seem a great deal for what it is and that millage, when I have looked at leases in past the lead times have been crazy long and that just lost my interest.
> My car hunt usually takes me far to long but I suppose you soon find out the jokers that can't deliver the goods and that surprisingly is loads of them, I hope you get it sorted out Andy I can sympathise with you on this front


It is frustrating - I was settled on the Octavia VRs until Skoda started messing me around.

VW have been good on the Golf R side of things but the Seat is a slightly oddball choice which kind of appeals to me - interior not as nice but by no means bad - the facelift has added some nice touches including the active instrument cluster etc

Cheapest I could find an ST 300 4Drive for was £480 per month so this deal at £310 has shocked me. Also got a guarantee that if car is not delivered by end of May then they will put me into a courtesy car at their cost.

As the 4Drive is only built to order I have been assured that there is unlikely to be an issue like there are with standard Cupra 300's


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds good. We have just pulled out of the Golf GT deal for the Mrs after being told we couldn't add winter pack and couldn't choose colour....but being charged for the colour we can't choose?..go figure.

So looking at the Leon's now, spec for spec on the Golf it works out about £20 cheaper a month with the added bonus of Winter Pack and Colour Choice.


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

Was just coming in to say go for the Leon, thankfully you seen sense


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Eddmeister said:


> Was just coming in to say go for the Leon, thankfully you seen sense


I know that most people would choose the Golf R - final figures for that meant it was £25 per month more- easily affordable but I would rather have more of an oddball choice, apparently only a handful of the ST 4Drives have been sold.

Equipment levels are very similar with the Leon having the slight edge with DCC and 19" alloys as standard and passive cruise control which I massively prefer to the adaptive cruise that's on the Golf.

Looks wise that's all down to personal preference - I like both equally.

Interior wise I think the R 7.5 is trying too hard, it's almost chintzy inside, the Leon is much better since the facelift and a bit more business like than the Golf

Big factor for me was that the Seat sales exec actually treated me decently and clearly wanted and appreciated my business - that probably swung the decision for me


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

andy665 said:


> I know that most people would choose the Golf R - final figures for that meant it was £25 per month more- easily affordable but I would rather have more of an oddball choice, apparently only a handful of the ST 4Drives have been sold.
> 
> Equipment levels are very similar with the Leon having the slight edge with DCC and 19" alloys as standard and passive cruise control which I massively prefer to the adaptive cruise that's on the Golf.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have done your homework and got a good deal. No denying the golf R is a great car but far too many of the blue ones on the road. If anyone has read my thread about buying cars being stressful they will get your point about the sales executive.

One question whats the difference between passive and adaptive cruise control?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

tmitch45 said:


> One question whats the difference between passive and adaptive cruise control?


Adaptive cruise control will maintain a set distance (normally one of 3 driver selected) between you and the vehicle in front. The very latest will slow you down to a complete stop of required and then take you back to your pre selected speed when possible.

Problem I have found with adaptive cruise control is that they are over cautious and constantly slowing you down and even on the closest setying leaves too big a gap between the vehicle being followed.

I rarely use cruise control anyway but never found an adaptive cruise control to be anything other than a pain in the butt


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

TBH you don't see many Cupra 300's on the road let along the 4Drive ST300's
Unless it just where I live lol

What colour did you end up going for on the Seat Andy ?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> TBH you don't see many Cupra 300's on the road let along the 4Drive ST300's
> Unless it just where I live lol
> 
> What colour did you end up going for on the Seat Andy ?


Think less than 20 4Drives have been ordered, its only about £800 less than the Golf R estate but the equipment mix is slightly different and more to my preference and to be honest I prefer the design of the Leon.

Interior could have been an issue but they have significantly the quality on the facelift model, latest Cupras are coming through with the same active digital cluster as the golf and the infotainment is the same just skinned differently

Gone for Eclipse Orange - same as in the pic but obviously in estate guise - yet to see one in the metal but I fancy a change from the normal greys and blacks

View attachment 52878


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

That looks a great colour - as with yourself, not seen one in the flesh - looks to really suit the car


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Presume you'll be saving up for the dearer tyres now?


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Mikesphotaes said:


> Presume you'll be saving up for the dearer tyres now?


There is always a trade off but yes, fortunately the much lower than expected cost of the Leon is more than sufficient compensation


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

I thought all Leon Estate Cupras were 4WD

or was this the previous 290bhp model or was it just DSG versions? (I can't keep up with the specs nowadays)


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

robertdon777 said:


> I thought all Leon Estate Cupras were 4WD
> 
> or was this the previous 290bhp model or was it just DSG versions? (I can't keep up with the specs nowadays)


The Cupra 300 ST is FWD if you want a manual gearbox or four wheel drive if you want DSG - strange as you can't have the hatch in four wheel drive but you can specify either manual or DSG with them

Can't see there being much demand for the 4Drive as its £3k more expensive than the FWD model


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

Sack it off and get the aerton. Not read rest of posts, might have missed something.


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Guitarjon said:


> Sack it off and get the aerton. Not read rest of posts, might have missed something.


Sack them all and get an RS4.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Andy just get a Hurracan SV in same colour while your at it


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick with that. The colour is gorgeous😀😀


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

Guitarjon said:


> Sack it off and get the aerton. Not read rest of posts, might have missed something.


Not prepared to pay the monthly on the 280 model, drove the 190 and it was just too gutless


----------

